# Rum Balls



## In the Kitchen (Nov 19, 2004)

My mom who is no longer around, used to make rum balls for the family.  No baking. Just put ingredients together and let them sit for few weeks.  The family loved them and I can not find that recipe.  Would appreciate help.  There was no baking involved


----------



## Juliev (Nov 19, 2004)

not sure if they had chocolate in them, but here is a recipe

Rum balls:

1 pkg semisweet chocolate morsels (6 oz)
1/2 cup rum
3 tbsp light corn syrup
2 1/2 cup vanilla wafer crumbs
1/2 cup powdered sugar, sifted
1 cup pecans, finely chopped
1 powdered sugar

Melt chocolate morsels in top of double boiler or in microwave. When
smoothly melted, remove from heat and stir in bourbon and corn syrup.
Set aside. Combine crumbs, powdered sugar and pecans. Mix well. Stir
into chocolate mixture; let stand 30 minutes. Shape into 1" balls.
Roll in sugar. Store in an airtight container in refrigerator...makes about 5 dozen.


----------



## Konditor (Nov 19, 2004)

*Rum (or Bourbon) Balls*

½ lb vanilla wafers, finely crushed
1 cup pecans, finely chopped
2 tsps cocoa powder
4 fl. oz. light corn syrup
2 fl. oz. rum or bourbon
confectioners’ sugar

Combine all ingredients, except sugar, and blend well.  Dust hands with the sugar and roll portions of the rum mixture into balls the size of walnuts.  Let stand for about 1 hour to dry partially.  Then roll in more sugar to finish.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 19, 2004)

I know these use Brandy, but you could substitute rum.

Choco-Brandy Balls

2 1/2C finely crushed chocolate wafer cookies, divided 
1 1/4C granulated sugar 
1/2C butter or margarine, melted 
1/2C finely choped pecans 
1/4C brandy 
Powdered sugar 

Line an airtight container with wax paper; set aside. In large mixing bowl, combine 2C chocolate wafer crumbs, granulated sugar, butter, pecans, & brandy. Stir util well blended(mixture will be crumbly). 

Shape mixture into 1 inch balls. Roll balls in remaining 1/2C wafer crumbs of powdered sugar. Place balls in prepared container. Store in fridge. Yield: 2 1/2 dozen.


Rum Balls


2C. finely crushed vanilla wafers
1C. granulated sugar
1/2C. finely chopped walnuts
1/3C. butter or margarine, melted
1/4C. light rum
Powdered sugar

Line airtight container with wax paper; set aside. In large mixing bowl, combine vanilla wafers, granulated sugar, & walnuts. Add butter & rum. Stir until well blended(mixture will be crumbly).

Shape mixture into 1 inch balls. Roll in powdered sugar. Place on ungreased cookie sheets; let stand for 1 hour. Reroll balls in powdered sugar before placing in prepared container. Store in refrigerator.

TIP: Flavor of rum balls improves after a few weeks' storage.

Both recipes are from COOKIES! A Cookie Lover's Collection


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 19, 2004)

These are excellent.

Liquor Truffles
12 oz Semi-sweet chocolate morsels 
1/4 c Heavy cream 
1 tb Butter 
2 Egg yolks 
1/4 c Liquor (Irish cream, rum, whiskey, bourbon, amaretto, chambord, etc) 

1.Melt chocolate, liquor, and heavy cream together over very low heat. Whisk in yolks, one at a time; mixture will thicken. Whisk in butter. Refrigerate overnight, or until firm. 
2.With spoon or melon baller make small balls with chilled truffle mixture. Roll in powdered sugar, cocoa, chopped nuts, or sprinkles and chill.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 20, 2004)

Aren't you people great?  I am so thankful to depend on you.  My family will remain content as long as I can count on responses so quickly when I ask.  This is such a blessing.  I realize it takes you all time and I do appreciate it so much.   Eating good is very important in our family especially when they know they don't have to eat tv dinners.  ugh who likes them?  Sometimes I see the baskets loaded with them and wonder how they can eat so many?  Wish you all happy Thanksgiving and I will surely include all of you in being grateful.  Good eating to all of you on Thanksgiving and each and every day.  We have so many blessings to be thankful for.


----------

